
Waterlines: On Writing and Sailing - Thevet
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/02/05/waterlines-on-writing-and-sailing/
======
jacurtis
Beautiful writeup. As someone who enjoys both sailing and writing, it really
hit me close to home on several levels.

One of my favorite parts:

> The experience of sailing at night is similar to the intimacy of writing.
> Because there is the same abandon, a complete relinquishment: sailing at
> night is to allow yourself to surrender, to let yourself go. It’s to have
> absolute faith in your boat, which, like the writer’s pen, sometimes makes
> you think that it is the one deciding which route to take.

I loved that he gave books a sense of being at the end. As if you birth them,
and they then venture off into the world on their own, where you have no
control over what they become.

------
matthewmcg
Nice piece. The beautiful metaphor at the end should feel true for anyone that
sends their work out into the world (whether words or code).

